# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Dua te hap nje internet caffe

## Street BeatzZ

Pershendetje te gjithve kam ndermend te hap nje internet caffe por do te doja te dija cfar license duhen cfar dokumentash duhet etj. Ju lutem me ndihmoni me sa me shum informacion FLM

----------


## Street BeatzZ

> Hape internet kafen ti njehere mandej te vijn inspektoriati vet edhe te thon lejen e biznisit ku e ke ti se ke. Te tregojn ku me shku me marr edhe te tregojn qfar duhet te kesh qe te operosh me ate biznis


un sdua te merrem me fare me dokumenta budalliqe po kam hall mos ma mbyllin fare si biznes ose me fusin ndonje gjob te madhe :P

----------


## Lexuesi_

> un sdua te merrem me fare me dokumenta budalliqe po kam hall mos ma mbyllin fare si biznes ose me fusin ndonje gjob te madhe :P




Ncuk 6 muaj ke drejt te operosh pa paguar obligimet kshtu eshte ne Kosove.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ncuk 6 muaj ke drejt te operosh pa paguar obligimet kshtu eshte ne Kosove.


Per deri sa eshte keshtu ne Kosove, ma do mendja qe do jete ne te gjithe boten

----------


## ATMAN

> Pershendetje te gjithve kam ndermend te hap nje internet caffe por do te doja te dija cfar license duhen cfar dokumentash duhet etj. Ju lutem me ndihmoni me sa me shum informacion FLM


prsh

po ku ne cfare vendi do ta hapesh bisnesin??? se cdo shtet ka ligjet dhe rregullat 
e veta per biznesin,nese je ne shqiperi dhe do te nxjerresh lincensen shko te kryeministria aty afer ndodhet qendra kombetare e licensimit

klm

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Per deri sa eshte keshtu ne Kosove, ma do mendja qe do jete ne te gjithe boten


Ha ha ha, i poshter je EuroStar!

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Pershendetje te gjithve kam ndermend te hap nje internet caffe por do te doja te dija cfar license duhen cfar dokumentash duhet etj. Ju lutem me ndihmoni me sa me shum informacion FLM


nga sa kam pare une eshte biznesi me me risk..me zhvillimin e teknologjise gjithnje e me shume interneti po hyn neper shtepite e shqiptareve keshtu qe nuk e di nese do gjesh ndonje qe te shfrytezoje kafen tende..gjithsesi suksese...

----------

